# When formatting C drive, it says invalid drive specifications



## mkm (Dec 9, 2003)

When trying to format C drive, it says "Invalid drive specifications and restarts the computer. When I choose option #6 since #4 and 5 say invalid drive specifications, it says:

Number of drives =2
Drive R = Driver MSCD001 unit 0
Drive S = Driver MSCD001 unit 1

A:\>dir (thinks its CDRom while the computer is E
C:\> invalid drive specifications
R:\>dir (thinks its Windows Me)
S:\>dir COR101:Not ready reading drive S (thinks its A where there is no disk?)

I have tried several different bootdisk downloaded from other computers, changed my BIOS to A: drive first, but when I go into My Computer>a:\bootme.exe, it reads but about 68%, it says to insert floppy to write and ask yes (which says floppy can't be acceded) or no (no message). I can't see if it has a format or fdisk included.

When I try to reboot with bootdisk in, the message is, "Invalid system disk. Replace the disk and then press any key." No prompt letter can be used. The earlier bootdisk at least let me see what was in them.

I read somewhere that the lexplorer (not iexplorer like I thought the update was from) somehow gave the hacker access to the computer. Could that be true? The rules seem to be changing a lot here.

I scanned disked and found no errors:
19,910,816 KB total disk space
0 bytes in bad sectors
57,491,456 bytes in 3,426 folders
2,712,682,496 bytes in 445 hidden files
11,552,768 KB available on disk

I've used Spybot also. Does anyone have any suggestions here. What shall I do now?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

it sounds like you d/l the boot disk straight to floppy.
yo have to d/l to your computer and the extract it to the floppy get the ultimate boot disk from here
http://www.startdisk.com/Web1/ubd/ubd.htm


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Are you using the command format c:


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may need to use FDISK to delete an existing partition or to create one. The partition may be Non-Dos or non-existant or corrupt. Then after deleting and creating a new partition you can format the drive.

Of course you must also use a good bootdisk.


----------

